# Shooting high to the left



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Getting pretty frustrated with my shooting. I seem to shoot high and to the left all the time. Take my time, breath, squizeing trigger. Checked a chart that points out that I am: 
1-Pushing anticipating recoil
2-Trigger finger not placed correctly on trigger.

I've tried using the pad of my finger and at the first joint still having problem. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Pistols in use Walther P22, Walther P1 and CZ Rami.
Thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My suggestion would be to go to the range with someone that can watch you while you shoot. Also, have that person load your magazines for you mixing in a couple dummy rounds here and there. If you're doing anything wrong you'll certainly find out and there won't be any question about it....this works....trust me..................... It has helped me and many other people I know A LOT!

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

More than likely you are pushing the gun forward. Here's a correction Target if I can up load it. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

High left is a fairly common result when shooting one-handed. (That chart was designed for one-handed target shooters.) "Failure to follow through" means "failure to hold the trigger all the back after the shot." If you are shooting two-handed, then check your support hand position. If you are wrapping your thumb around the back, or shooting with your support hand on the bottom ("teacup"), that could send shots high/left.

http://ar15.com/content/page.html?id=290


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Aim low and to the right, that should correct it! LOL!

Just kidding my friend. That can be very frustrating! Some good advice has been given above. I have to agree, that the best thing to do, is to have some one with you, who knows how to shoot and can spot any problems you may be displaying. However, before you doing anything to correct any problem, you think you may have, be sure to have the gun tested by to be sure the sights are set correctly!!!


----------

